# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Pastel xpress V18 - Service Items SHOWING Negative

## Globaltech

Good Day Ladies & Gentlemen

I only started using pastel Xpress last year, I am still learning how to operate it effectively.

I run a Computer retail & Services business - The Services we provide are Computer repairs,Network Installations,CCTV Installations,Access Control Installations.

My question is i input the service items as services in inventory, when i process a tax invoice the service items are showing negatives In inventory yet its a service item.Why is that happening.

This is how i process a tax Invoice for a service:

item code:  
Description : Computer repairs 
Quantity : 3  
tax:01 
Exc Price: 300 
Net: 300

AS soon as i update the batch for the invoice it decreases the quantity in inventory....

Why is it doing that when its a service item???

Can anybody help???

----------


## Kevin Smith

Hi Global

That is correct. It is the way Pastel processes service items, so that you can analyse the quantity bought and sold, etc. Other people would buy in a 3rd party consulting service and sell it on to their clients, and would need to track the quantities and confirm that all items purchased were sold. Can you also confirm that when you created the item, (edit inventory item file) you changed the radio button under Type from physical to Service Item on the first Tab, not just the inventory group from inventory item to services.

----------

